# 85 VW Quantum GL 5 no spark need a picture of the fuse panel please



## camerahunter (Sep 27, 2009)

My son and I have been at this for a while now and getting nowhere. We have a 84 Vanagon and a 78 Dasher to verify some parts are good like the coil, battery, ICM, and wires. I have a feeling we have some fuses or relays in the wrong place.
The book is not real clear to me about how to track it down as it shows the engines with the idle stabilizer with the two plugs, plug them together and then troubleshoot. All it says for the vehicles without one is to skip this step.
If I can get a picture of a fuse panel it just might solve all of our problems.

Thank you,

David


----------

